# Genesis unigen labs anavar real or fake



## THE COLONEL (Mar 25, 2009)

What do you think guys.

I've tried to verify on the website but the serial number is not clear.

Please see pics below.


----------



## carrerarich (Feb 26, 2012)

It depends if you trust your source


----------



## THE COLONEL (Mar 25, 2009)

carrerarich said:


> It depends if you trust your source


I'm sure I just posted pics of gear n asked for advice off them from people who may know authenticity or used before!

I'm not asking if I trust my source as that would be opinion which I would ask myself.

But thank you very much for your in depth insight.

You must be wise beyond your years


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

I've only seen these in packs of 50 and they were packaged differently. Ie in foil poppers not in a bottle like that.


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

One of my mates is running these... They're good to go


----------



## carrerarich (Feb 26, 2012)

Well first off if you trusted your source you wouldn't need to be asking if there real or fake


----------



## THE COLONEL (Mar 25, 2009)

Thank you mrssalvatore and rxqueenie that was most helpful. @carrerarich if you've Nowt helpful to say don't say anything at all! This site is for information and learning so we can all better ourselves I've been a member since 2009 been training for 18! I have loads of sources and to try n work out how good the products are is to research myself ,ask competitive bbrs first which I know a hell of a lot and secondly on here as there are some really really knowledgeable guys like pscarb,clubber lang,milky to name a few!

I don't come on here that often because it seems to be getting a lot of keyboard chemists like yourself that no Fk all but feel the need to repeat smart Alec posts for no reason.

So again as me old nan used to say if you've Nowt good to say keep ya gob shut.


----------



## carrerarich (Feb 26, 2012)

THE COLONEL said:


> Thank you mrssalvatore and rxqueenie that was most helpful. @carrerarich if you've Nowt helpful to say don't say anything at all! This site is for information and learning so we can all better ourselves I've been a member since 2009 been training for 18! I have loads of sources and to try n work out how good the products are is to research myself ,ask competitive bbrs first which I know a hell of a lot and secondly on here as there are some really really knowledgeable guys like pscarb,clubber lang,milky to name a few!
> 
> I don't come on here that often because it seems to be getting a lot of keyboard chemists like yourself that no Fk all but feel the need to repeat smart Alec posts for no reason.
> 
> So again as me old nan used to say if you've Nowt good to say keep ya gob shut.


Lol you got some anger issues. Control yourself before you wreck yourself. I'm done. Good luck with you var!


----------



## THE COLONEL (Mar 25, 2009)

It's not anger flower it's just lack of patience for time wasters


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

carrerarich said:


> It depends if you trust your source


Trusting the source means nothing. Even the best most trustworthy sources get sent **** gear once in a while, they dont know till the end user. **** happens trust or not.


----------



## carrerarich (Feb 26, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> Trusting the source means nothing. Even the best most trustworthy sources get sent **** gear once in a while, they dont know till the end user. **** happens trust or not.


Fair play.


----------



## carrerarich (Feb 26, 2012)

Pm'd you Colonel. Did not mean to get your knickers in a bunch


----------



## Itsjayman02 (Jul 3, 2013)

Been using them for a few weeks with 2 mates

great pumps and strength up too so g2g


----------



## markj91 (Sep 18, 2013)

I have these as well I'm not to sure on them either a lot off my mates have been saying there junk


----------



## THE COLONEL (Mar 25, 2009)

@Itsjayman02 are they the pink 1's mate as in the pics?


----------



## Itsjayman02 (Jul 3, 2013)

THE COLONEL said:


> @Itsjayman02 are they the pink 1's mate as in the pics?


Yes thats them mate


----------



## THE COLONEL (Mar 25, 2009)

What dose were you using 50mg pd?


----------



## Itsjayman02 (Jul 3, 2013)

Well im on tren test and t5 in my cycle ive added the var for the last 4 weeks

to be honest its not really needed but ive used before and got really good results so 30-50mg ed is enough for me

ran var many times before with various labs at a dose of 100mg ed

but trust me if your stacking with test 50mg is enough!!!

been told its not real var..... also been told real var comes in 2.5mg tabs

from mexico

either way im happy with using such a low dose!!


----------



## markj91 (Sep 18, 2013)

I have these exact ones but all my mates think there junk









I counted them an they had 112 in as well :s


----------



## markj91 (Sep 18, 2013)

I have these exact ones but all my mates think there junk I also counted them an they had 112 in them an it was sealed an that


----------



## Itsjayman02 (Jul 3, 2013)

markj91 said:


> I have these exact ones but all my mates think there junk I also counted them an they had 112 in them an it was sealed an that


Well you wont know till you try them


----------



## markj91 (Sep 18, 2013)

I doubt they will be very good quality if they can't even get the right amount in the tub but suppose your right, have some alpha pharma var so will just go for them I think


----------



## sadman (Jul 24, 2013)

so lets make a stupid question are those suposed to be hg or ugl??


----------



## markj91 (Sep 18, 2013)

Ugl


----------



## markj91 (Sep 18, 2013)

sadman said:


> so lets make a stupid question are those suposed to be hg or ugl??


Ugl


----------



## danban92 (Jul 6, 2013)

I had genesis dbol and i personally think they were underdosed as i didnt gain very well, was running 80mg a day.

The var could be different however by the replies you are getting.


----------



## GeordieOak70 (Sep 16, 2013)

I had the dbol same looking bottle with poor printed label I gave them away as I was told they were utter junk.


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

markj91 said:


> Ugl


Save ur brass mate dont buy alpha pharma orals there useless!!! oils are spot on but orals are terrible.


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

markj91 said:


> Ugl


Forgot to ask what is your profile picture? puzzles me everytime i see it.


----------



## markj91 (Sep 18, 2013)

I haven't actually used there orals before mate so you could be right, I put the wrong picture up and didn't know how to get it down do it's jus a blank mate ha


----------



## markj91 (Sep 18, 2013)

skipper1987 said:


> Save ur brass mate dont buy alpha pharma orals there useless!!! oils are spot on but orals are terrible.


Isis var any good?


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

markj91 said:


> Isis var any good?


Not sure mate never used isis. Think i may have seen a few threads on here regarding there orals. Do a search i defo saw 1 saying there dbol crap.


----------



## norekamil (Jun 4, 2014)

Yesterday I bought the same oxandrolone. Have you eaten already? Works? What opinion? I don't know if it's real or fake?


----------



## Sustanation (Jan 7, 2014)

carrerarich said:


> Well first off if you trusted your source you wouldn't need to be asking if there real or fake


What a stupid comment, there are a lot of top notch sources who unknowingly get bunk gear, stop quoting mindless clichés and help the man out or don't contribute.


----------



## shadow4509 (Jan 27, 2010)

Didn't genesis var come back as winny on wedinos?

This May have already been mentioned, if so sorry I haven't read the whole thread


----------



## FatFlab (Aug 5, 2012)

So this Var turned out to be any good or not?

After failing to find any Eph I got this stuff in exactly same bottle. 106 tabs inside for some reason therefore have doubts.

Colonel, can you share any findings please?


----------



## durhamlad (Apr 6, 2011)

These contain nothing. Utter junk


----------

